# Police Fishing with RPG kill 6 children



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

> KABUL ? Afghan security forces have arrested eight policemen for accidentally killing six children when firing a rocket into a river to catch fish, officials said Wednesday.
> 
> The incident took place last Friday in the Doshi district of the northern province of Baghlan when policemen on the bank of a river fired a rocket-propelled grenade into the water.
> 
> ...



This isn't even a joke but WTF?


----------



## Rania (Sep 4, 2013)

I feel bad for laughing now


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Sep 4, 2013)

Why the fuck would anyone fish with an RPG? I mean, dynamite's one thing but RPG? What the fuck are they thinking?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why the fuck would anyone fish with an RPG? I mean, dynamite's one thing but RPG? What the fuck are they thinking?


I have a hint for you, they weren't thinking.


----------



## Fiona (Sep 4, 2013)

What in the actual fuck


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Afghanistan has become GTA.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2013)

Getting ready for GTA V bro.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Afghanistan has become GTA.





navy said:


> Getting ready for GTA V bro.



I lold but felt bad after


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2013)

Lol the last sentence. Its like Afghanistan is filled with Homer Simpsons [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8JOSc2lkzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Sep 4, 2013)

What the fuck?!


----------



## Bioness (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn you Sunny I was going to post a Simpson's reference .



> Using explosives such as RPGs and hand grenades to kill and catch fish is not uncommon in Afghanistan.
> 
> In some parts of the country people even use electrical generators and bare wire to catch fish, posing extreme danger to swimmers.



But seriously this is just retardedly lazy.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 4, 2013)

What happened to regular fishing poles?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

My dad said they did it with grenades in 'nam!


----------



## rac585 (Sep 4, 2013)

at least they didn't try to cover it up.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Rac said:


> at least they didn't try to cover it up.


Bombing mistakes and fishing with RPGs aren't exactly the same thing. Plus I doubt anyone will use this as an excuse for terrorism.


----------



## Krippy (Sep 4, 2013)

> Using explosives such as RPGs and hand grenades to kill and catch fish is not uncommon in Afghanistan.



# thuglife


----------



## Gunners (Sep 4, 2013)

Wouldn't the ammo be more expensive than the fishes caught? ( Genuinely don't know).


----------



## Kanga (Sep 4, 2013)

Bunch of dumb fucks. 

They're supposed to protect children, not slay them.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 4, 2013)

They weren't fishing for fish, but killing laser sharks.

Ingrates.


----------



## Ben B (Sep 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Wouldn't the ammo be more expensive than the fishes caught? ( Genuinely don't know).



Yes but whos paying for the ammo?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Ammo is pretty cheap when you live in a warzone.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Sep 4, 2013)

Taliban are laughing, this is what the US is leaving behind to secure Afghanistan


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Al Mudaari said:


> Taliban are laughing, this is what the US is leaving behind to secure Afghanistan



Yes, this is all the US's fault. These people were much better off under Taliban control.


----------



## navy (Sep 4, 2013)

Al Mudaari said:


> Taliban are laughing, this is what the US is leaving behind to secure Afghanistan



Nothing of value in Afghanistan.


----------



## Ceria (Sep 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> My dad said they did it with grenades in 'nam!



You might be a redneck if you go fishing with a grenade and RPG


----------



## Ben B (Sep 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Ammo is pretty cheap when you live in a warzone.



Yeah, the problem is that the ANA and Afghan Police are largely funded by the US; $1.03 billion on mere ammo (and thats just to the ANA) isn't all that cheap.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yes, this is all the US's fault. These people were much better off under Taliban control.




From the perspective of the largest group (the tribal Pashtuns), for the most part, they were. The Taliban is a very grassroots group that initially formed to represent the tribal Pashtuns (Afghanistans founding ethnic group and its largest) and put an end to a bloody civil war that spanned more than a decade and which the US was partially responsible for (as far as the logic of interventionists is concerned): responsible for arming the country against the Soviet Union and then brushing the country under the carpet as soon as they left.

The so called barbarism of the Taliban in fact isn't even rooted in Islam but their tribalism and tribal laws -"Pashtunwali"- and the Afghans have essentially lived the lifestyle that they did under the taliban for centuries. Pretty much the only group that came off as worse than is the norm were the Shiite Hazara but the Pashtun-Hazara conflict is also centuries old and the taliban were nothing radically new to that narrative.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Ben B said:


> From the perspective of the largest group (the tribal Pashtuns), for the most part, they were. The Taliban is a very grassroots group that initially formed to represent the tribal Pashtuns (Afghanistans founding ethnic group and its largest) and put an end to a bloody civil war that spanned more than a decade and which the US was partially responsible for (as far as the logic of interventionists is concerned): responsible for arming the country against the Soviet Union and then brushing the country under the carpet as soon as they left.
> 
> The so called barbarism of the Taliban in fact isn't even rooted in Islam but their tribalism and tribal laws -"Pashtunwali"- and the Afghans have essentially lived the lifestyle that they did under the taliban for centuries. Pretty much the only group that came off as worse than is the norm were the Shiite Hazara but the Pashtun-Hazara conflict is also centuries old and the taliban were nothing radically new to that narrative.



I don't even see how this relates to what I said. I never claimed the Taliban was new or that Islam was to blame, I simply claimed that people weren't better off under their rule. And something being a certain way for long time doesn't mean that is right or that it should stay that way.


----------



## Ben B (Sep 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't even see how this relates to what I said. I never claimed the Taliban was new or that Islam was to blame, I simply claimed that people weren't better off under their rule. And something being a certain way for long time doesn't mean that is right or that it should stay that way.



Well you were suggesting that the US is completely blame free for the problems of Afghanistan, this is false as the US was a necessary condition for the most bloody civil war in modern Afghan history. You were also insinuating that the Afghans are better off now than they were under taliban rule, if you believe war is a "better" state of affairs than the ancestral status quo then sure I guess.

And the Afghans on the whole were fine with their social structure, if they wanted democratic and secular liberalism, their society would have evolved to such on its own. What you and I think is right is not relevant.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Sep 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I don't even see how this relates to what I said. I never claimed the Taliban was new or that Islam was to blame, I simply claimed that people weren't better off under their rule. And something being a certain way for long time doesn't mean that is right or that it should stay that way.




I feel you need to really drill this one home; 



Ben B said:


> What you and I think is right is not relevant.




I strongly doubt that in 50 years time, Afghans will be talking about how "The American's once liberated them from the evil clutches of the Taliban". Let them write their own history, and I'm sure it'll be a chapter many of them would rather forget. The problems of the country can only be resolved by Afghans themselves.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 4, 2013)

I for one think probably the most unforgiveable sin of the Taliban was the destruction of the Buddhist statues.

You don't like or believe in that religion, fine whatever. But destruction of such priceless antiquity? wtf.

Couldnt you have just covered it up with big fucking tarps or something?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Ben B said:


> Well you were suggesting that the US is completely blame free for the problems of Afghanistan, this is false as the US was a necessary condition for the most bloody civil war in modern Afghan history. You were also insinuating that the Afghans are better off now than they were under taliban rule, if you believe war is a "better" state of affairs than the ancestral status quo then sure I guess.



Let's get one thing straight, you don't get to decide what I'm insinuating. You want to know what I was talking about? Here's a clue, the fucking news story. This RPG thing has nothing to do with the Americans or the War. It's an isolated incident that could have easily happened with any group of armed people in any number of shit hole countries that have weapons lying around. 



> And the Afghans on the whole were fine with their social structure, if they wanted democratic and secular liberalism, their society would have evolved to such on its own. What you and I think is right is not relevant.



Sorry, I don't believe in moral relativism bullshit. 

Subjugating women and acting like fucking barbarians is wrong.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Al Mudaari said:


> I feel you need to really drill this one home;



You commenting on any opinion is a strike against it for the sane people around here. 




> I strongly doubt that in 50 years time, Afghans will be talking about how "The American's once liberated them from the evil clutches of the Taliban". Let them write their own history, and I'm sure it'll be a chapter many of them would rather forget. The problems of the country can only be resolved by Afghans themselves.



News Flash, our primary mission was disrupting a terrorist organization and hunt down bin Laden. Both of which we've managed to do. 

We're not FEMA for the third world. You don't get to dictate that we build your shithole country back up. If we have the courtesy to fix what gets trampled (not that there was much more than debris there to begin with), then you be grateful and fix the rest yourself. As you said:



> The problems of the country can only be resolved by Afghans themselves.



This is an Afghan problem. They better get cracking.


----------



## Ben B (Sep 4, 2013)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Let's get one thing straight, you don't get to decide what I'm insinuating. You want to know what I was talking about? Here's a clue, the fucking news story. This RPG thing has nothing to do with the Americans or the War. It's an isolated incident that could have easily happened with any group of armed people in any number of shit hole countries that have weapons lying around.



Most of the articles posted here that in any way are remotely connected to politics tend to digress to political discussion anyway. You had no problem engaging in polemic against Al Mudaari (who does not seem to understand that I am on his side, albeit for different reasons) but when I do the same to you, you say that I shouldn't do so because it isn't relevant to your OP. If you do not want to engage in debate with me then please say so or simply ignore my post, don't worry it wont hurt my feelings.




> Sorry, I don't believe in moral relativism bullshit.
> 
> Subjugating women and acting like fucking barbarians is wrong



It has little to do with moral relativism (and I am not a moral relativist, my worldview is that of sociobiology and evolutionary psychology), it has to do with the fact that- and history is testament to this- enforcing your foreign ideologies on a people with no history of such simply does not work and is a waste of lives, resources and time (well unless totalitarian methods of social engineering is involved as the Soviet Union did to the Central Asian countries).

If you believe that the western world came to be the society it is today overnight and at the barrel of the gun then you have no clue about our history. Liberal western democracy is the organic and self determined culmination of centuries of social evolution that began with the enlightenment. Afghanistan is currently stuck in the 7th century, we can't send them social evolution in a package.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 4, 2013)

Ben B said:


> Most of the articles posted here that in any way are remotely connected to politics tend to digress to political discussion anyway. You had no problem engaging in polemic against Al Mudaari (who does not seem to understand that I am on his side, albeit for different reasons) but when I do the same to you, you say that I shouldn't do so because it isn't relevant to your OP. If you do not want to engage in debate with me then please say so or simply ignore my post, don't worry it wont hurt my feelings.


I think you're reading things back-to-front. Threads read from the top down. 

He came into my thread talking about the Taliban and them laughing at the US and I gave him shit for it. 

It had no bearing on what was being said and the last I checked it wasn't me who brought it up for responding to him. 






> It has little to do with moral relativism (and I am not a moral relativist, my worldview is that of sociobiology and evolutionary psychology), it has to do with the fact that- and history is testament to this- enforcing your foreign ideologies on a people with no history of such simply does not work and is a waste of lives, resources and time (well unless totalitarian methods of social engineering is involved as the Soviet Union did to the Central Asian countries).
> 
> If you believe that the western world came to be the society it is today overnight and at the barrel of the gun then you have no clue about our history. Liberal western democracy is the organic and self determined culmination of centuries of social evolution that began with the enlightenment. Afghanistan is currently stuck in the 7th century, we can't send them social evolution in a package.



And who's fault is all of that?


----------



## Tsunami (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## dummy plug (Sep 4, 2013)

and i thought dynamite fishing was bad


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Sep 5, 2013)

Am I the only one who read that as "Policeman fishing with role playing game kill six children"?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2013)

Do RPGs contain shrapnels? Because if so wouldn't that really just obliterate something as tiny as a fish?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 5, 2013)

If only all headlines grabbed you like this, the news would be more engaging. The headline is enough for me, I don't even want to read the article.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2013)

So why are you informing us? Read the title and stfu.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 5, 2013)

afghanistan, the land of homer simpson


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 5, 2013)

Too lazy to read.  Killer cop catching charges?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Too lazy to read.  Killer cop catching charges?


Probably not. This happened in Afghanistan and fishing like this there is normal.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 5, 2013)

What is this I don't even....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2013)

Fishing poles are for chumps.


----------



## Moeka (Sep 5, 2013)

This is really sad ;<
Both on how the innocent children died and the quality of the soldiers' neurons -__-


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 5, 2013)

this can't be real
"if you love fish as i do you want them to die with dignity"


----------



## lacey (Sep 5, 2013)

> Afghan security forces have arrested eight policemen for accidentally killing six children when firing a rocket into a river to catch fish, officials said Wednesday.





> Using explosives such as RPGs and hand grenades to kill and catch fish is not uncommon in Afghanistan.





> In some parts of the country people even use electrical generators and bare wire to catch fish, posing extreme danger to swimmers.


----------



## Almesiva Moonshadow (Sep 5, 2013)

> "The police did not mean to kill the children, they were fishing, but the rocket went astray and hit the other side of the river where children were swimming in shallow water," he said.


*
~didn't mean to kill anyone

~fired a rocket into the water as if it's no big deal

~"lol, we didn't know it would harm anyone, even though there were kids nearby"~
*
*
Seriously? Calling them stupid and careless would be a complement. *


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 5, 2013)

So...after all those years with training and equipment the results are:

- They are almost as big of a threat towards NATO forces as the insurgents are(dozens have been killed by "blue on green" violence in a few years)

- Gets slaughtered in droves against Taliban

- Act like retarded hicks endangering the very people they are supposed to protect


Some real well spent dollars here


----------



## Al Mudaari (Sep 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPT8zFm8qGA[[/YOUTUBE]

Taliban;


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2013)

Al Fundie strikes again.


----------



## Joakim3 (Sep 5, 2013)

GTA Afghanastan 



But really..... fishing with RPG's?.... I (along with a good portion of the planet) genuinely have given up on _that_ area of the world


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2013)

The picture is not funny at all.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 5, 2013)

Joakim3 said:


> GTA Afghanastan
> 
> 
> 
> But really..... fishing with RPG's?.... I (along with a good portion of the planet) genuinely have given up on _that_ area of the world


I hope you can fly drones in this one. That was really missing from Grand Theft Auto Fallujah


----------



## Joakim3 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> The picture is not funny at all.



Its not meant to be funny.... it's mean to be highly satirical of a very sad situation due to (for the most part) a nations mindset


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Sep 5, 2013)

They couldn't have blown their own legs off instead?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2013)

The average man's lifespan in Afghanistan is 40 years.

This article explains a lot.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 7, 2013)

Hand Banana said:


> Do RPGs contain shrapnels? Because if so wouldn't that really just obliterate something as tiny as a fish?



I can't comment on how much shrapnel the RPG itself would produce when not coming in contact with something that it's blowing up.  However I can say that any shrapnel produced wouldn't go very far under the water.  What kills the fish is the concussive force.


----------

